# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer*

					Spieler mit wenig Platz auf dem Schreibtisch nutzen gerne kompakte Gaming-Tastaturen ohne Nummer- und Mittelblock. In der aktualisierten Rangliste unseres Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Tests teilt sich unser bisheriger Favorit, die Asus ROG Falchion, den ersten Platz mit der neuen Razer Huntsman V2 TKL. Im Ratgeberteil erfahren Sie zusätzlich, welche Kriterien beim Kauf wichtig sind.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mini-Gaming-Tastatur-Test: Die besten kleinen Tastaturen für Gamer*


----------

